
US intelligence report: Vladimir Putin 'ordered' operation to get Trump elected - Udik
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2017/jan/06/vladimir-putin-us-election-interference-report-donald-trump
======
reformedjuju
That our intelligence communities are brazen enough to release reports without
evidence, expecting us to believe them with appeal to their authority alone,
should cause anyone who considers themselves a liberal, classical or
otherwise, to take pause, regardless of who you voted for this election.

This undermines our democratic institutions far more than any possible Russian
attempts to manipulate events to get Trump elected.

------
Udik
The situation feels tragic. We have the most powerful country in the world, a
country that has almost always adopted an aggressive attitude towards its
enemies, that is openly accusing an enemy superpower of having influenced the
democratic elections of its new president. Implicitly, it is delegitimizing
its own democratically elected president.

Trump has been democratically elected, the people have spoken and the
elections can hardly be invalidated. But if he stays, he's at high risk of
being considered by the institutions of his own country and by international
political actors the puppet of a rival country.

Nothing good can come out of this.

~~~
rubyfan
I share the sentiment.

I am almost certain it is worse to sow distrust in the institution of the
presidency than any minor campaign influence Russia might had had. The
campaign to delegitimize the presidency seems to be coming from our own media
sensationalizing these reports.

------
finid
_We assess with high confidence that Russian President Vladimir Putin ordered
an influence campaign in 2016 aimed at the US presidential election, the
consistent goals of which were to undermine public faith in the US democratic
process, denigrate Secretary Clinton, and harm her electability and potential
presidency._

Was the head of the FBI taking orders from Putin?

------
throw_away_42
MY intelligence report: The NSA 'ordered' to hack voting machines, to leak DNC
and Clinton mails, to get Donald Trump elected and to blame Vladimir Putin.

Face the truth: this is CLASSIFIED. Couldn't they just shut up?

------
gozur88
Those emails were actually written by Clinton and Co. So the accusation is the
Russians told Americans the truth?

------
cairo_x
Says report consisting of Not One tiny tit-bit of evidence and a whole lot of
moaning about Russia Today.

 _slow clap_

